# Sub for the beer in beer bread?



## marmalady (Oct 13, 2006)

This is what I usually make, and sometimes gussy it up with sauteed onions and shredded sharp chedder:

QUICK BEER BREAD

3 cups self-rising flour
3T sugar
12 oz. beer or ale

Preheat oven to 350. Butter a bread pan. Mix everything together lightly, and bake for 1 hour. After 20 minutes, brush the top of the bread with melted butter, and repeat every 10 minutes til done. 

I'd love to make this for the Thanksgiving weekend, but 3 of our guests are newly recovering alcoholics; the bread, when made with beer, has an absolutely lovely, 'beery' aroma when it comes out of the oven - something I'd like to avoid? Anyone have any ideas on a sub to use instead of the beer? A seltzer water, maybe? Don't want to use any of the sweetened carbonated drinks.


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 13, 2006)

you could use molassas(sp?) instead of the sugar, and little bit of yeast extract (marmite or similar).
Soda water should work fine for the liquid.


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 13, 2006)

How about malt?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 13, 2006)

Use ginger ales and cut back on the sugar a bit


----------



## YT2095 (Oct 13, 2006)

Malt or hops would give the same smell though sadly.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2006)

_Marm,_
_i've seen recipes for beer bread that say you can use a plain seltzer or unflavored sparking water to get the same effect. Don't know if the taste would be the same, but, the bread should be just as good if you add to it like you said you did. Actually, it sound yummy   And  I'd like to give it a try myself.._
_kadesma_


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 13, 2006)

Marm - in all honesty - you need to make a different bread!  Yeast, malt, hops are all flavors you don't want.  I would make a nice sourdough.  Yeast bread would be as close as I would go though.  Trying to change the VERY thing that they have an issue with to something that STILL tastes like the very thing they have an issue with isn't going to help.

I can't think of anything that is strong enough to replace the flavor.  I wouldn't even use a non-alcoholic beer as a sub until they are far enough along that drinking a non-alcoholic beer isn't an issue either.

I would make a loaf using Andy M.'s suggestion of gingerale - before Thanksgiving to see how it turns out.

I just don't believe in torturing newly recovering alcoholics with things that "taste like".


----------



## licia (Oct 13, 2006)

Club soda wouldn't work?


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 13, 2006)

When you are cooking for recovering alcoholics, it's important to also remove the suggestion of alcohol. I think the character of this bread without the beer will be destroyed, given the flavors imparted by the malt and the hops. 

I'd recommend a different recipe altogether! I'll post a really yummy one for you later tonight...

PS: I'm allergic to beer, so I can't enjoy it any more, along with any dish that has beer in it... it's the hops! but I'd be disappointed if I came to your house for dinner and couldn't eat the bread you'd baked... 



> I just don't believe in torturing newly recovering alcoholics with things that "taste like".


  It's not about "torturing!"  That kind of exposure could cause them to fall off the wagon.  I know I wouldn't want to be responsible for doing that.....


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 13, 2006)

ChefJune - that's what I meant - exposing them to this "flavor" - torture still may be a good word to use.


----------



## shpj4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Marmaldy - thats for the receipe I will hold on to it.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 13, 2006)

_Marm,_
_made the bread this afternoon, added the cheese and some sauteed shallots..My house smelled so good and the taste of the bread was wonderful. Dh had two pieces slathered with butter..Thank you._

_kadesma _


----------



## auntdot (Oct 14, 2006)

m not a baker, but have to try your recipe.

Was jsut wondering, would a cider work?  Can get very tasty sparkling ciders (both with and without alcohol, although I realize that is not the issue).

It would give the bread a different taste and you might want to cut back a tad on the sugar, but it might work.

Just an idea.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, my bread problem is solved!  My 3 guests had to cancel - family member in the hospital, unfortunately.  

So now I can make my 'original' beer bread!  Was thinking I'd do little mini-muffins instead of a big loaf.


----------



## Lynan (Nov 7, 2006)

I love Cheese and Beer muffins!! Sorry to hijack your thread a little Marmalady, but this recipe with an egg and chutney makes for a very yummy muffin if you want to try something different.

2 Cups S/R Flour
2 Cups Grated Cheese ( of the tasty variety)
1 Large Egg
1 Cup Beer or Lager
2 to 4 Tbsps Favourite Chutney or Relish

Mix the flour and cheese together in large bowl.
Use a fork to beat the egg just enough to well mix the egg yolk and white. Add the beer of lager ( doesnt matter if it is flat) and stir briefly. Pour onto cheese/flour mix.
Fold together until most of the flour is incorporated, do not overmix.
Streak the chutney lightly through the muffin mix, or you can omit it and add chopped spring onions ( scallions?) if you like.
Spoon into 12 hole regular sized muffin pan that has been oil sprayed or buttered.
220 deg for 10 to 15 minutes. 

Makes 24 mini muffins if preferred.


----------



## marmalady (Nov 12, 2006)

Not hijacking - just sharing ideas!  The chutney idea sounds great and I wonder about putting a little dollop of it in the center of the muffin, instead of swirling it through; you know, put a little batter in the muffin cup, add a little chutney, then cover with more batter - a 'chutney surprise'!


----------

